# Simple SQ set up in a 350z :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

with as many 350zs i have worked on (40something plus), its interesting that this is only the third truly SQ focused system i have done for it...this one being a le mans sunset 2003 model.

the goals:

1. good SQ on a slightly lower budget
2. full stealth set up in the back with no space taken up
3. any and all effort placed torwards SQ, instead of showy

this is prolly one of the most simple setups i have done cosmetic wise 

lets get started

the customer provided me with a kenwood 8210 dvd/nav headunit, wchih was installed:










i was also provided with a kenwood backup camera:










and the back up in action:










the car features zapco DC amplifiers, and as usaul, the laptop plugs in for full tuning capabilties:










front stage consists of a set of Zapco Reference SQ 6.5" two way components. the midbass were installed into fiberglass kick panels wrapped in black suede, sorry for the dark pics, it was getting dark by the time i took these after vaccuming the carpet, and they blend pretty well and when i try to turn up the brightness, it just got all blurry lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the tweeters were molded off axis into the A pillarrs, and wrapped in factory matching vinyl:





































here are some quick build up pics of the front stage mounting...

first, the kicks were reinforced, dampening applied, and rings attached after aiming, ditto on the A pillar:










then mold cloth was pulled and resined, and then both were reinforced from the inside:










the kicks received a layer of clay to kill resonance, and then dampening over that to provide more resonance killing and to hold the clay in place, here you see the left one already done, and the right one still awaits the final layer of dampening:










meanwhile, the A pillars were sanded smooth:










and finally, the kicks wrapped in suede and the pillars in vinyl, speakres installed and wired up, ready to be put into the vehicle:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving to the hatch. the normal view is 100 percent stock, stock carpeting in place, the floor was raised by about 1/2"










remove the stock carpet, and a full false floor is shown, covered in black carpet, with three cuouts:










remove the cutout grilles and you see two image dynamics id10 subs upfront, sitting in a vinyl trimmed 1 cubfeet sealed enclosure, while a zapco DC650.6 is on the driver side, powering the front stage with 180 watts for midbass and 100 watts for tweeter, while a DC500.1 sends 500 watts to the subs.




























again, nothing fancy, just simple and sturdy 

and the look under the flor, showing the box, the amp rack and various supports, as well as wiring:



















cars is going in for tuing with Leon tommorow, so i dont have the final judgement as i only spent 15 mins on it roughly setting the gains and xovers, with almost nothing on the EQ, but it should sound pretty good, the zapcos have pretty good output with nice midrange and highs, a little sharper than the DLS and Seas i am used to, but good none the less.

i will share some more thoughts on the sound after leon gets done with it.

b


----------



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

looks good, do you operate out of your home garage?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yup, just my two car garage and me myself and I


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

hey those kicks are cookie cut!


----------



## Beat_Dominator (Jun 13, 2008)

Very clean.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> hey those kicks are cookie cut!


you think?  this would be the 60th or so pair i have built lol...

but hey, its only the third set one with flush mounted rings and modeling clay


----------



## ASCI_Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

And how does a mere mortal like myself reach your stage of mad leetness? 




simplicityinsound said:


> yup, just my two car garage and me myself and I


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

i always look forward for your new build... that is some awesome installation. great job!


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

You make it all look so freakin' easy.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its never that easy...i got hte cuts and scrapes on my hands and arms to prove it  i wonder just how uch blood i have lost over the years working on cars


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ASCI_Blue said:


> And how does a mere mortal like myself reach your stage of mad leetness?


you need to go to Carnegie Mellon, major in history and then get a masters in public policy...thats the secret...umm...ya


----------



## BZinn1 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice install.......I just installed a set of ID10s in my tC with about 520w to them.....they are about the nicest subs I have tried yet.they work for so moany types of music so cleanly.you are an inspiration with your installs.....keep up the good work.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

You work on 350z's????


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Also, how's the start up time for that back-up camera?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

start time on the camera is not that great, one of my complaints about hte kenwood.

the pioneer ones, even thes low booting Z series, when you put it into reverse, it doesnt matter if it has booted or not, it will go to it, the kenwood, however, needs for the loading screen to fully finish, to switch to rear view model, this could take up to 20-30 seconds, by which time, if you are in a rush, you have already backed up and drove off...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

^ well, shoot...

Someone on 8thcivic said that the initial screen didn't have to fully load. They said the b/u camera started in 2-3 seconds....

Found it. Posting for reference.

http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/i-c-...29478-kenwood-dnx8120-anyone-recommend-3.html



> The camera will come on after about 2 seconds when the ignition is turned on.
> It doesn't take the same amount of time needed as the head unit needs.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm i will try it again today just to confirm, but i was pretty sure the few time si bakced up right away, by the time the screen came on, i was already going to shift into drive...but i will double check


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Cool. Since it's a new HU, it's not unusual to have different information from multiple sources.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> start time on the camera is not that great, one of my complaints about hte kenwood.
> 
> the pioneer ones, even thes low booting Z series, when you put it into reverse, it doesnt matter if it has booted or not, it will go to it, the kenwood, however, needs for the loading screen to fully finish, to switch to rear view model, this could take up to 20-30 seconds, by which time, if you are in a rush, you have already backed up and drove off...


You need to change the start up screen to solve this issue.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

you are truly simplicity in sound... yet so elegant and classy!!!!! hands down!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i tried it again, i must have been on crack...sorry guys...i counted, from the time the car is started and shifter goes immedaitely to R, it takes roughly 5-6 seconds before the backup cam comes on sorry...dont know what i was seeing before...must be getting old lol

b


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

^ Cool. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, is this what you do for a living? If so, man I envy you. Doing what you love (I assume) at your house on your own time. And, as always, the install is flawless!


----------



## MasterIns (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks good bro. Makes me miss my Z. Well done.


----------



## Bx Tpr (Oct 14, 2008)

Everytime you finish a build I learn something new. LoL

Awesome craftsmanship!

P.S.
I purchased a Zapco amp after our exchange of PM's lol.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this what you do for a living? If so, man I envy you. Doing what you love (I assume) at your house on your own time. And, as always, the install is flawless!


This is his day job, his night job is well.... more risque.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

holy crap who dug that picture out of the basement haha

yeah, this is my main dig  after working in the corporate world for a few years after school and getting insanely bored (you know hte typical surf the web looking at cars and car audio all day at work)...decided to take a chance and do something i acutally enjoy...been lovin it ever since


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the build....I appreciate that as a pro installer, you're still modest enough to show pics of the entire process. Some guys, especially those that get paid for their work closely guard their techniques but you don't.

I'm not saying paid installers are wrong not to show others, but it makes yours more appreciated. (end mush)


Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## 60ampfuse (May 18, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> start time on the camera is not that great, one of my complaints about hte kenwood.
> 
> the pioneer ones, even thes low booting Z series, when you put it into reverse, it doesnt matter if it has booted or not, it will go to it, the kenwood, however, needs for the loading screen to fully finish, to switch to rear view model, this could take up to 20-30 seconds, by which time, if you are in a rush, you have already backed up and drove off...



The newer pioneers (avic-f700 and f900) take forever to load the backup camera. I installed one last night and it took 42 seconds from the car starting and going into reverse for the camera to pop up. Pretty stupid because like you said most people will have backed up by then. I sold the same guy a remote start on that point lol.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> holy crap who dug that picture out of the basement haha
> 
> yeah, this is my main dig  after working in the corporate world for a few years after school and getting insanely bored (you know hte typical surf the web looking at cars and car audio all day at work)...decided to take a chance and do something i acutally enjoy...been lovin it ever since


Very cool man.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> holy crap who dug that picture out of the basement haha


Who else but the creator of that fine piece of artwork.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont get the whole not sharing hting, and i know exactly waht you mean...when i frst started doing things 14 years ago...i would go to shows, ask intsallers who stand next to the cars, some of htem are nice, and some of them are just pure aholes...

to me, i think showing process will really help those who are alrady determeind to do their own installs to do a better job...where as those who dont have much skill to begin with, it wont realy help them much, becuase just beucase you see a mock up of say a frame, and then mold cloth...does not mean you can do it properly. 

its really not hte principle of doing it that makes the good installers special IMO, its the experience and attention to detail...just beucase you know steps 1 2 and 3, doesnt mean you can execute it well..this is why car audio installation is abit more like art than science in some ways 

oh that was U who put up that pic? dude i didnt even know you back then haha


----------



## RobD (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job, but you have to be careful...looks like someone stole the clutch pedal from that car.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

funny thing is the owner tracks the car...


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

wow, amazing job again bing; i can't wait until it's my turn


----------



## chenface (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah great work dude. I'm still looking for an installer for my Honda Si and I wish you had more time on your hands to install my Morel setup! Amazing work nonetheless.


----------



## LemansZCA (Dec 14, 2008)

The front stage sounds unbelievable! I feel like i have my personal sound stage in my Z!! I can hear the whole band as if they are playing in my car! The vocal is silky smooth and the base is so integrated without booming! A very sophisticated sound and setup!

The false floor fits my need perfectly! I can still go golfing and carry luggage when taking wify to the airport!

The quality of your work is amazing, they look so factory that when the wife asked about the a-pillar speakers and the kicks... "Are these new or have they always been there?" I go "they have always been there!" She goes "Oh.. ok"

Thanks for the install!!! Even with the lil "accident", Bing was very professional about it and willing to take care of it.

ALL of my friends luv it! I will refer them to you when they are ready! even with the long waiting period...


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

so sick.. that zapco is ridiculously long. mad props on your install.


----------



## Special_Ops9 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice clean install, nice car love the color.


----------

